# Betty and Ted..size difference.



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Some one recently asked for a photo so the could compare the size of Betty and Ted. Ted is 14 weeks and Betty 14 Months...as you can see there is already not much difference...I think he is going to be a big boy!!

Ps:- JoJo , stop staring at my grout...I know it needs scrubbing!!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

2 gorgeous little poos, coffee and cream... Delicious 
Grout needs scrubbing?? I've never seen such a shiny floor!! 
X


----------



## lilaclynda (Jul 24, 2010)

ahh how lovely , they are scrumptious my Ollie is chocolate and we get Millie on friday who will be blonde so will look like your 2 . 
Your floor is gleaming .................

lynda


----------



## anndante (Oct 26, 2011)

Aah! Lovely! Looks like they will have to be renamed Little and Large! ;-)


----------



## puppylove (Jul 25, 2011)

Are you sure you don't have a bear cub? LOL


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

OMG your floor has a shine, I want that flooring please. 

Umm the grout, oh Colin my white grout is brown today, I give up and cant keep up with the scrubbing, oh that sounds wrong doesn't it!

Yep their is a size difference ... but I have always been told size doesnt matter!!!

I am not talking about size or weight until Fudge slims down  I want her to be an average size poo not a hefty, or was it heifer, or hefferlump (Karen) !!!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Ah...thanks for the pic Colin! They are so cute together...can't wait to see how big he gets.

Sent from my A100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Lovely doggies but get scrubbing on that grout!


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Life's too short to worry about scrubbing grout  Betty and Ted look great...


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Betty and Ted look great together! Your grout looks fine! - I purposely chose a paler grout so that it could get dirty and look authentic - like it had been there for 100 years - any excuse for a low maintenance house! x


----------



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

You have 2 gorgeous dogs! And it does look like Ted is going to be a big boy, but then he can protect his sister


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

He certainly has grown ... they look adorable together! xx


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Ah Colin, lovely Ted & Betty, chilling on the cool white marble floor. The grout seems fine to me. I'm looking at the reflection in the shiny floor and trying to work out what it is. Apparently, on ebay, you can play a game of looking at reflections in the item being sold and see if the ebay is actually wearing clothes or not


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

MillieDog said:


> Ah Colin, lovely Ted & Betty, chilling on the cool white marble floor. The grout seems fine to me. I'm looking at the reflection in the shiny floor and trying to work out what it is. Apparently, on ebay, you can play a game of looking at reflections in the item being sold and see if the ebay is actually wearing clothes or not


Haha ... That made me laugh  
Now Just visualising you scrutinising the photo trying to work out what the reflection is


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Must admit I was looking at the reflection too! x


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

I think what you are looking at is pooch bells hanging from the back door...a prezzie from the ex weather girl / ex meet organiser 

Jojo would you like to share your share your special formula for grout whitening with everyone please


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

wow ted has grown,definately going to be a big boy! your comment about your tiles sounds so much like the one i left jojo the other day,budah had been munching on a greasy chicken skin and it was until after id sent the pic of him to jojo i saw the greasy stains on the bed lol jojo insisted she couldnt see them lol x


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

awww they are gorgeous and yup he's a big boy alright!

I love to nose at the "surrounds" of peoples pictures, so that really made me laugh about the floors,(note to self to clean house before any pictures are taken inside)


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

I cannot believe you allow your poos to sleep on such a grubby floor - hand them over at once before I report you!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

The grout thing was a bit of a joke really...JoJo was telling us at the weekend meet that she uses a concoction of bleach and jig( I think) and uses a nail brush  She really does have the cleanest grout tho


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> I think what you are looking at is pooch bells hanging from the back door...a prezzie from the ex weather girl / ex meet organiser
> 
> Jojo would you like to share your share your special formula for grout whitening with everyone please





colpa110 said:


> The grout thing was a bit of a joke really...JoJo was telling us at the weekend meet that she uses a concoction of bleach and jig( I think) and uses a nail brush  She really does have the cleanest grout tho


Right .. you are in trouble with a capital T  

Get back to work Colin .. or come over here and help me, I just want to be sitting in the sunshine but I am too busy picking up poo poo


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

mandym said:


> wow ted has grown,definately going to be a big boy! your comment about your tiles sounds so much like the one i left jojo the other day,budah had been munching on a greasy chicken skin and it was until after id sent the pic of him to jojo i saw the greasy stains on the bed lol jojo insisted she couldnt see them lol x


Mandy I couldnt see the greasy marks as I was too busy admiring your beautiful Poodle, he is stunning, oh put a pics up of your boys, they are amazing, think I want a poodle too, oh no dont start me off. Hey if it was grout I would have spotted it .. as I hate my grout so much, it always look naff well brown actually when it should be clean and white grrrrr. 

Lets face it having dogs in the house, means you have mess, mud and sometimes a house smelling like a cow field ... oh and dirty grout ...


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Mandy I couldnt see the greasy marks as I was too busy admiring your beautiful Poodle, he is stunning, oh put a pics up of your boys, they are amazing, think I want a poodle too, oh no dont start me off. Hey if it was grout I would have spotted it .. as I hate my grout so much, it always look naff well brown actually when it should be clean and white grrrrr.
> 
> Lets face it having dogs in the house, means you have mess, mud and sometimes a house smelling like a cow field ... oh and dirty grout ...


haha hayley said afterwards ...omg mum i cant believe you mentioned that youre so embarrassing lol.yes i will get pics of the boys up,budah in trouble today,cocked his leg on brads bed!! xxx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

The joys of boys ... tell me about it  lovely scent marking !!!! mind you he is gorgeous, don't tell him I said that .. he is a macho poodle, not pretty at all


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Mandy I couldnt see the greasy marks as I was too busy admiring your beautiful Poodle, he is stunning, oh put a pics up of your boys, they are amazing, think I want a poodle too, oh no dont start me off. Hey if it was grout I would have spotted it .. as I hate my grout so much, it always look naff well brown actually when it should be clean and white grrrrr.
> 
> Lets face it having dogs in the house, means you have mess, mud and sometimes a house smelling like a cow field ... oh and dirty grout ...


I'm obsessed with my grout too and bleach it and scrub it is whenever Betty is not around yet I think it always looks dirty!!!!

It's the carpet that's not looking great today as Betty had a poorly tummy, I think it's the heat as she's fine now! Looks like I'll be getting the carpet doctor round again!!!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

I think you can imagine what shade of grey my grout is as Colin asked if I had a new car last weekend.........no I had just washed the old one!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Well, dog walking is so much more fun than scrubbing the grout or washing the car lol .... but both of mine need cleaning


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

I actually thought mine was supposed to be a grey browny colour, until OH decided to point out how to clean it properly!! All I could say to him was.......bore off love!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Karen just pass him the scrubbing brush and the bleach lol .. then take Weller down the pub  or even better on a mini meet with me  ... I am the head of refreshments remember lol


----------

